
4K time-lapse from an 11 hour Australian road trip in a Tesla - camurphy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnFtO26yiQ4
======
camurphy
I decided to create a video to illustrate how road trips in an EV differ from
ICE road trips. Only needing enough energy to get to the next charging stop
means you don't need to charge to 100% the way you'd fill a petrol tank to the
brim. The charging stations between Adelaide and Melbourne are comfortable
distances apart enabling us to time stopping for lunch and dinner perfectly.

I wrote some Python scripts to grab corresponding frames from my dash cam
footage, build out the map images, overlay them with a battery SVG and compile
the frames together.

[https://github.com/cameronmurphy/timelapse-
thingy](https://github.com/cameronmurphy/timelapse-thingy)

Hope you enjoy!

